# Outdoor Shower



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I was curious if you have one of these and if it ever gets used? Is this something you would look for in your rv purchase, or something that would just be a "bonus" if it had it. I have seen a lot of trailers that have them, and some that dont, but I am not sure what I would use it for, unless I was in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Which model is it? The one I saw was VERY rudimentary. It was basically a bag of water and a hose. My problem would be that I think there is too little water.

And I have to agree with you. I would need to be in the middle of nowhere to use it because it certainly wouldn't replace the campground shower or the even the trailer's little shower.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

We dont have one on our travel trailer, but I could see the pros of having one. Having a dog and a young one, an outdoor shower would be great for hosing them off. I would probably use it for washing my hands when I am outside as well. It wouldnt be a deal breaker for me, but my next one will have one :thumbup1:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I have one on mine and I think it's great. It's hooked up to the trailer with water pressure wether you're hooked up to the park water or the pump on the trailer. I get both hot and cold water. I have a small dog that likes to get dirty and two kids that like to get sticky and dirty and I rinse them off without tracking the dirt into the trailer. It's also good to rinse off the shoes when you step in something that the little dog left behind. Ya.....All to often for me I'm afraid. I would recommend it but if it wasn't there I wouldn't miss it either. It's a nice bonus if anything.


----------



## rcButterfly (Jan 11, 2008)

We have on on ours and simply could not be without it. I didnt think we would use it that much, however as you mentioned, cleaning up the kids, pets, shoes, or just washing your hands, its one of the handiest things we have. We use it all the time.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Comes in real handy, especially with small children, especially if they have been swimming or playing outside. I use mine when I dump the tanks as it is located right above my valves. Really handy and nice option. :thumbup2:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I have an outdoor shower on my new (To Me) trailer and boy did it ever come in handy this past summer!

My dog decided that she would chase this pretty black and white cat one late night, only one problem with this plan of hers, it was a SKUNK and yup you guessed it she got NIALED..

Long story short that outdoor shower came in handy BIG TIME as I was able to give her a bath outside and keep the stink where it belongs, OUTSIDE.

My advice is that if you have the option to get one TAKE IT, you never know when you may need it!


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Appreciate all of the info everyone, it sounds like the shower would be a good option after reading this. I guess like you said, it would be better to have it and not use it, to not have it at all. It will come in handy for something I feel sure of that.


----------

